# May 12 2011 ED - Updated Itinerary, Suggestions Welcome!



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

SD 335is said:


> Rusty, welcome to the May 12 club! After our 10:30 pick up we're doing the 11:30 Factory Tour and it lasts 2-1/2 hours. I think it's only one of two English tours each day, so maybe you'll be in that tour as well? When are you arriving in Munich and where are you staying?


I was there in 2008 for a friend's ED and had a chance to do the tour, but the museum was closed for remodeling.

Not sure where I'm staying yet, the last time was in the King's hotel (or whatever the hotel is that BMW suggests). Still working on the itinerary, probably won't stay long in Munich since we've done that pretty well last time, but definitely like Munich.

Will probably get into Munich on the 11th, hopefully.


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

Erregend said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Come early! There is lots to do and food in the Executive Lounge (or whatever they call it now) where we can hang out. I will likely do the 11:30 tour (again). Not sure if Spouse is interested as we did it in 2008 and will be doing Dingolfing tour the next day.


I was there back in 2008, was a great experience and looking forward to it for my own car this time. I at least have one friend coming and possibly two more that are wanting to go. It should be a blast!


----------



## Retrobiz (May 20, 2007)

Your itinerary sounds great. Don't skip Zurich, it's beautiful! My itinerary is very similar. I'm just going counter-clockwise to save the best for last:
Munich - Rothenburg ob Der Tauber - Strasbourg - Luzern - Innsbruck - Salzburg - Munich

What is the exact route that you are taking from Salzburg to Innsbruck?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Retrobiz said:


> Your itinerary sounds great. Don't skip Zurich, it's beautiful! My itinerary is very similar. I'm just going counter-clockwise to save the best for last:
> Munich - Rothenburg ob Der Tauber - Strasbourg - Luzern - Innsbruck - Salzburg - Munich
> 
> What is the exact route that you are taking from Salzburg to Innsbruck?


Sorry it took so long to reply but I couldn't find the route! I've been saving various routes to Google Map's My Maps but for some reason I couldn't save this one so I ended up e-mailing it to myself. Here's a link:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Salzburg,+Austria&daddr=47.66232,13.03688+to:47.65952,12.54089+to:47.7482,12.46745+to:47.79,12.41948+to:Innsbruck,+Austria&hl=en&geocode=FdKD2QIdIjTHACmx1Aip3Zp2RzE99ypBoYPhwQ%3BFfBE1wIdUO3GACndkqF1V5N2RzEx4InhoyUdEw%3BFQA61wId2lu_ACnxXpNt71x2RzHwMm3hoyUdEw%3BFWiU2AId-jy-ACl3tXsavWl2RzGwA53aoyUdEw%3BFbA32QIdmIG9AClVcBcrkWt2RzFQw67hoyUdEw%3BFVxF0QIdRgOuAClzyvjhz26dRzENmx0ofRwgnQ&mra=dpe&mrcr=0&mrsp=4&sz=12&via=1,2,3,4&dirflg=h&sll=47.785249,12.506561&sspn=0.107498,0.338173&ie=UTF8&ll=47.561701,12.34314&spn=1.727365,5.410767&t=h&z=8

I started by entering Salsburg, Austria as the start and Innsbruck, Austria as the destination and then clicked "Avoid highways". I then dragged the route to various points along the way follow the Alpenstrasse and to match the route listed in Ron Adams "A Car Lover's Guide to Germany", which I highly recommend. We're also going to try and fit in a side trip to Eagles nest, outside of Berchtesgaden.

Our route was kind of planned around being at the Nurburgring on Sunday, May 12, which is as late as possible in our trip so we'll have the most miles on the car by the time we get there and availability on the track, which is open all day on Sunday. This necessitated our clockwise route.

When is your ED and what are you getting?


----------



## Retrobiz (May 20, 2007)

This is perfect, thank so much for taking the time to post it. This route doubles the drive time from Innsbruck to Salzburg, but I'm sure it's well worth it.

There is so much to do around Berchtesgaden I think I'm going to stay one night there and one in Salzburg instead of two in Salzburg. The InterContinental in Berchttesgaden looks awesome, but a bit pricey, especially when you add all the extras. Hotel Edelweiss in Berchtesgaden looks pretty good at 1/3rd the price and includes everything. Has anyone heard anything about this hotel, it's not even a year old. Any other good hotels in the area?

The Nurburgring was on my list, but it's just me and my 13 year old son going. I didn't think my wife would like it too much if I took him on a track that kills dozens a year, even though it's mainly motorcyclists. Maybe next time for me.

I'm getting an M3 sedan in red with competition package and every other package, plus one of the first with BMW APPS.
Pickup date April 11th dropping off the 18th.


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

SD 335is said:


> Rusty, welcome to the May 12 club! After our 10:30 pick up we're doing the 11:30 Factory Tour and it lasts 2-1/2 hours. I think it's only one of two English tours each day, so maybe you'll be in that tour as well? When are you arriving in Munich and where are you staying?


Almost forgot about this thread with all of the other 5/12 guys.

I'll be arriving the morning of May 12 and picking my car up at 2:20pm, I'll be heading straight to the Welt from the airport. They're great about taking your luggage when you get there and then put it in the car for you when you're ready to head out.

I won't be staying in Munich since I was there for several days a couple of years ago, instead I'm going to drive to Salzburg on pick up day and stay for a few nights there. It's a relatively short drive from Munich, so it won't be a bad drive. (Just got back from a work trip in Spain and drove for 4 hours after arriving...that was too long of a drive after getting off a plane!)


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

My mother used to say "It's Soup!" when anything we 
were waiting for, patently or impatiently, was finished or ready.

Well, my 535i build is complete, so "It's SOUP!"


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats, Tom!

I called the status line this morning and my car is in the Paint Shop. It is still scheduled to be completed today. We both pick up just two weeks from today @ 10:30 CEST!


----------



## RustySTL (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine's also in the paint shop and due to be completed today! My pickup isn't until 2:20pm.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

RustySTL said:


> Mine's also in the paint shop and due to be completed today! My pickup isn't until 2:20pm.


Maybe we'll see you in the lounge. We're doing the tour at 11:30 which takes about 2-1/2 hours and then we thought we'd head for the lounge and/or restaurant for lunch before hitting the museum.


----------

